# My "I got a visit from Santa Hubby" haul



## fash10nista (Dec 27, 2008)

Sooo...even though my hubby cannot understand the obsession I have with MAC, he was generous enough to get me some items from the new Dame Edna collection: 

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 my Santa Hubby! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Items from the collection:





Spectacle highlight powder




Close-up





Wisteria and Royal Tour e/s trio palettes




Close-up (Royal Tour on top, Wisteria on bottom)





All 3 lipglasses and 1 nailpolish




Left to Right: Possum Nose Pink, Splendid, Hot Frost and Varicose Violet


----------



## kathweezy (Dec 27, 2008)

i am so jealous! enjoy ur goodies


----------



## Marte82 (Dec 27, 2008)

wow.. lucky you


----------



## orkira (Dec 27, 2008)

What wonderful gifts to get from you hubby.  Enjoy.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 27, 2008)

Great Gifts! Enjoy!


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 27, 2008)

Awww! Lucky you! enjoy!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 27, 2008)

fab!! I love seeing men in MAC getting stuff for their girls... I just want to snatch them and say be my man damn it!!


----------



## fash10nista (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I am a very lucky woman...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I almost had a heart attack myself when he steered me towards the MAC counter and told me to pick out what I wanted....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My birthday is coming up in about a month so I can't wait what he'll ask me next!


----------



## Princesa Livia (Dec 28, 2008)

lucky lucky gal!!


----------



## nikki (Dec 28, 2008)

Great stuff!!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Dec 29, 2008)

Fabulous Haul! Enjoy your new goodies =)


----------



## NewlyMACd (Dec 29, 2008)

Can your santa hubby visit my home next year, lol.  Nice freakin haul there


----------

